# VINTAGE 1930s Hawthorne Duralum Silver King First aluminum Bike ANTIQUE PreWar



## tomsjack (Jul 8, 2020)

VINTAGE 1930s Hawthorne Duralum Silver King First aluminum Bike ANTIQUE PreWar On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-1930s-Hawthorne-Duralum-Silver-King-First-aluminum-Bike-ANTIQUE-Pre-War/283939729635?


----------

